# Tool Storage



## Martini1 (Oct 9, 2018)

I am looking for recommendations on shop storage. Namely smaller tools and accessories. I was considering building a chest of drawers for it. But adding up the cost of material, especially the drawer slides, it does not seem practical compared to buying a mechanics tool chest. Would I be the only one out there storing woodworking tools in a mechanics tool chest? Any recommendations on a good tool chest for wood working tools?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a craftsman tool chest that I use for tools of various types. I would suggest looking on your local craigslist, deals always come up as people give up their tools, retire/no longer mechanics etc.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I use a craftsman chest in the shop also. I lined the drawers with rubber or foam liner. Or harbor freight, or Menards, or Depot. All have chests, pick the one with the drawer arrangements that work for you.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I second the tool chest. Check around on Craigslist, Facebook or any second hand places and you should b able to find some good used ones for a fraction of the cost of the new ones. 
This idea is a little outside the box but u might find a old solid wood dresser, hutch or kitchen cabinets and make your own.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I did get a tool chest and hate it. The large drawers have too much in them so I am constantly digging and a handle is always jamming the drawer. I always forget to close the lid so it fills up with sawdust. It takes up floor space and doesn't add any work surface. I am thinking about doing something under a work table with various sized drawers and some racks for hand tools so they can hopefully encourage me to keep the workbench clear.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well i have both a craftsman tool chest that holds all my non woodworking tools and i have a large rolling bench with a hardwood top with multiple sizes of drawers for my wood working tools.yes a heavy duty tool cabinet will cost a fair amount of money but done right will last you a lifetime.plus you can make it to be used as a work bench also.quality tools and equipment will pay for themselves.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Depends on what works for you. You may want to look at some of the workshops posted on LJ to get a idea of how others have set up shop. My shop is not all that large, so space is a premium. I have two sets of upper and lower tool boxes along one wall next to my workbench (a space and step saver). I have peg boards also on walls for easy reach. In my 6'x8' storage closet I have that shelved out for power tools and supplies. None of my tools do I have to dig down into, to find tools. With the upper and lower tool boxes I prefer the ones that don't have deep drawers.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have what I call a tool acquisition problem. I think it is very common with folks on this site. I am also 60 years old…..45 years of buying tools + tool buying issues = storage issues. I use many different methods,
-Craftsman tool chest 3-piece x 2
-Kennedy machinist boxes 3 piece
-Kennedy machinist box 2 piece
-104 feet of pegboard (36 feet is for lawn and bbq equipment)
-roller bottom with hand built storage for cordless tools
-multiple home built cabinets with storage for specialized tools
-a 72" cabinet w/ maple top with work space -
https://www.samsclub.com/p/20262-uhd-rolling-w-in-club-item-54182/prod19330105?xid=plp_product_1_3

If I had it to do over again I would have 2 to 3 of the above. (and provided I had the space) They store a ton of stuff with added work space. The problem with mechanics tool cabinets is that for the most part they have thin drawers that are for ratchets and wrenches. Our stuff is not always thin, and can be a problem to store in them. 
In the cabinet that I got from Sams, I have only lathe and precision tools. I position it perpendicular to the lathe so I have a work surface…but hang on the thing weighs 400 lbs empty!
https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop

A lot of us here have built some specialty cabinets too…ie; Table saw cabinets with storage for blades and such.
and cabinets built to nestle into a DP and so on….

As Woodendreams stated surf the workshops on this site to get ideas…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

LOL

*1) No tool storage method is cheap*, does not matter if you make it or buy it made.
The costs are all determined by the requirements you set. If your costs are too high, lower your requirements.  
Most expensive part of making tool drawers is hardware. Insisting on use of ball bearing drawer slides can break the bank. You can use simple wood slides for most light weight drawers and save $10-15 per drawer. Make your own wood pulls and you save few more dollars.

*2) Tools are not stored when you use them. * 
(Think hard about this one)
This makes the location and quick accessibility of the stored tools a key factor in deciding how or where to store tools. Keeping tools close to where they are used also reduces the labor involved in cleaning up the tools.
Example: you don't won't your tools hanging on pegboard at the wall, or tool cabinet in the corner; when your hand tool bench is in middle of room. You will quickly get tired of walking across the shop all time, and just leave all the tools on top of the bench. 

*3) Everyone has different number of tools.*
When you only have a few tools, having a small tool box on top or under your bench is usually the easy solution. But when you get old and collect tools for 40 years like many of us old buzzards; you need great many tool storage places. This usually results in separate/different storage methods; with them strategically next to each work center in your shop. 
Examples:
- Put your hand wood working tools (planes, chisels, saws) on wall above your bench, or in drawers below it.
- Build a router table cabinet with all your routing tools and bits in the drawers under it.
- Put a storage cabinet under or next to the table saw for blades, wrenches, ZCI, and jigs.
- Build a rolling storage rack under your drill press to hold all your drill bits, and powered hand drill stuff.
- Put your automotive tools (sockets, wrenches, etc) in a rolling cabinet that sits in corner, until you need it to work on vehicle, or fix a borked tool.
- etc, etc, etc

If you need examples of myriad of different ways to organize wood shop storage, suggest you check out back issues of Shop Notes Magazine. The magazine is no longer published, but you can buy (or steal) access to all back issues easily. They have a very large collection of low cost DIY projects to help organize your tool collection. It is not the only source for this kind of information, but it has largest number of shop tool focused storage projects of the publications on wood working.

Storage is personal problem and requires individualized solutions, 
best luck figuring out what works for you!


----------



## Monty151 (Nov 1, 2018)

I am in the process of building a MOAT (mobile out feed/assembly table). Being that I use half of a two car garage I don't have much floor space to work with. Within my MOAT I am constructing a sort of chest of drawers to house my tools. This keeps them close to my working space, and I can put them away when not in use.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Mechanical drawer slides can certainly add significant expense to shop made drawers; particularly the heavy duty full extension ones. However, not every drawer requires these. Don't overlook the low cost ones that are nothing but a rail with roller wheels front and back. For light duty use, these work fine. Also, don't overlook shop made wooden drawer slides. All of my shop drawer slides are of this full extension design. They can be made to hold almost any amount of weight you need.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Whether you choose a premade mechanics style tool chest or buy a dresser from a thrift store and mount it on casters, it would be a good idea to go to your local Dollar Tree and buy a couple of rolls of their black rubberized "shelf paper". This is great stuff, because things don't slide around on it, and it will protect the edges of your tools. Certainly, it's cheap enough!


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh my kingdom for the holy grail of storage, no matter how much i organize (well attempt to) i never seem to have enough storage for those little things, and then when i do eventually figure out a storage spot, i seemed to forget where that is, even labeling is tough, darn labels aren;t large enough to put all the info on them, lol

good luck, its those little things that seem to find a never find me spot
Rj in az


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

I punted and bought two Harbor Freight tool cabinets to hold all my hand tools. I'm happy with them and my storage problems are solved.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I built a rolling storage cabinet that is about 24" x 24" x 75" . It has five good sized drawers, two big shelves above and the three tall sides for hanging those long tall tools like levels and straight edges, etc. I got my drawers from Habitat Restore. The glides were a 5-pack on Amazon. I used a couple sheets of cheap plywood to build it from. Besides the drawer storage, it gives me about 6 more feet of tool hanging space which I needed badly for clamps and straight edges and levels, etc.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I built 3 8ft tall 2ft deep cabinets with doors with Kreg pocket hole jig. I also have 2 rolling craftsman chests. I would agree with someone that shallow drawers are better. the 8 ft cabinets was a sheet and a half to build each. They come together fast with a Kreg jig if you have the angle clamps. I used galvanized hinges and hasp. Love those.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Metal cabinets can/will create conditions where rust may be a big issue for the metals used in woodworking tools. They ain't chrome vanadium, or chrome molybdenum.

Wood will be your friend for storage of your woodworking tools, but even still if stored a while they need a nice tool oil like Camellia oil. Big pluses for rolls of leather to store chisels, and socks, or specially made socks to hold planes if not used and cleaned often. They help protect against rust, while guarding you sharp cutting edges. I shiver at the thought of sharp hand tools in a metal drawer, liner or not.

I'll probably get laughed off here, but if a person wanted to buy "wooden storage" and not spend a lot of $$$$$ I'd say go to Ikea. It's so much more fun to roll your own though, and are we not woodworkers?

Tools are often a BIG investment, no sense letting them rust away.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

How long does it take for steell tools to rust in a metal cabinet? I have been using one WITH soft liners for over 20 years. Over half that time was an unheated or cooled space. I don't understand whyy the tools would rust faster in a metal cabinet.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If the metal tool chests just don't appeal to you, Grizzly has a couple of wooden chest in a similar style and it think they are even marked down for close out right now They aren't exactly cheap, especially if you aren't close and have to pay shipping.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is one I made, and use every day, for small tools. No metal hardware except for two hinges for the top. I made wooden slides for all the drawers. I have been using it now for well over six years.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I had and used a Craftsman tool chest for years. I finally outgrew it and for several years I had tools, accessories and materials stashed all over the shop. It was a pain trying to remember where I put stuff. I finally bit the bullet and built a large bench for my radial arm saw with lots of drawer storage underneath. All of the drawers have heavy duty ball bearing slides. Yes, it was expensive but it was money very well spent and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I also hang lots of the hand tools I use frequently on the wall above the RAS bench. I built several wall cabinets for hand planes, finishing supplies and such. These hang on French cleats near my bench. One hangs near my table saw and holds all of my saw equipment and jigs. I built a chest with drawers on ball bearing mounts under my workbench for chisels and bench hardware. It's nice to have a place for just about everything and it sure beats having to search for stuff. Here's a photo of my RAS bench and the tool wall above it:










Here's an idea that could save you money on drawer slides. I built a stand with drawers for my drill press. Drill bits and drill press equipment are heavy and ball bearing slides would be ideal for this application. I didn't have any so I decided to improvise. I attached strips of 1/4" UHMW PE to the bottom edges of the drawer sides when I built the drawers. I stuck them in place with some ultra high strength contact cement while I screwed them down with flathead screws.The screw heads are countersunk below the surface of the UHMW PE so they don't cut into the drawer dividers. It works like a charm,. The heavy-loaded drawers slide easily and smoothly. The UHMW doesn't wear so the screw heads will never mar the drawer dividers, and it slides easily over the drawer dividers without wearing them. I can't tell a lot of difference in the way these drawers operate from the ones with ball bearing mounts. I've been using them for over five years with no issues. Here's a photo of one of the drawer bottoms with the UHMW PE (the black strip screwed to the drawer sides):


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have been using metal tool boxes since 1974. have two upper and lower sets in my shop, and a upper and lower tool box in my dads garage all full of tools, I've never had a rusting issue in upper and lower box units.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> I had and used a Craftsman tool chest for years. I finally outgrew it and for several years I had tools, accessories and materials stashed all over the shop. It was a pain trying to remember where I put stuff. I finally bit the bullet and built a large bench for my radial arm saw with lots of drawer storage underneath. All of the drawers have heavy duty ball bearing slides. Yes, it was expensive but it was money very well spent and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I also hang lots of the hand tools I use frequently on the wall above the RAS bench. I built several wall cabinets for hand planes, finishing supplies and such. These hang on French cleats near my bench. One hangs near my table saw and holds all of my saw equipment and jigs. I built a chest with drawers on ball bearing mounts under my workbench for chisels and bench hardware. It s nice to have a place for just about everything and it sure beats having to search for stuff. Here s a photo of my RAS bench and the tool wall above it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this drawer slide solution. With drawer slides starting at $20 a pair I am okay with pushing the drawer closed fully myself. Do you recall where you picked them up?


----------



## 42wla (Jul 29, 2019)

I would agree with the recommendations about looking through your local craigslist. I recently purchased a beautiful vintage Korean War era tool cabinet (steel) with draws and a workbench on top for just $50. And at about the same time I obtained in the FREE section a vintage steel frame workbench that simply needed its wooden top work surface replaced. Happy Hunting!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

You can buy some versions of UHMW for Sams or Costco type places…..its sold as cutting boards. It machines like butter. I buy the 16×20 boards and cut it and sand it myself. It is only 3/8 thick, but I have sanded and glued it together for thicker needs. It should not be planed but I thin it down by a drum sander. I have used to for many jigs and runners…..the cheaper stuff will mushroom it you drive the screw in to far, so be careful.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I worked out of toolboxes professionally for 39 years. One of the best reasons for a toolbox is theft control. In my basement shop I use a lot of pegboard . Nothing is hard to find or get to. Tablesaw accessories are next to the T/S, same with bandsaw, drillpress, you name it, I store them where I use them. Works for me.

Yes, you can store a lot in a small space with a box. I've seen big Snap On and Mac double bank, double decker toolboxes filled with hardware, porno, clothes,etc.

Don't shoot, it's just an opinion


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

used file cabinets on Craig's List are very cheap. I have 4 of them in my shop.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> How long does it take for steell tools to rust in a metal cabinet? I have been using one WITH soft liners for over 20 years. Over half that time was an unheated or cooled space. I don t understand whyy the tools would rust faster in a metal cabinet.
> 
> - ibewjon


I imagine your location has a lot to do with that. Rh varies all over the country. In general it isn't a good mix. This isn't my idea, but one constantly written about by authors who are known makers too. People who live in their shops.

Some of them just assume you are using wood, they don't use the word space to explain why, they just show you how.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

We can drown in summer humidity in northern Illinois. This morning it was 98%. And in spring, humid air moved in over cold tools in the garage. Bad for machines, but have not had tools rust in cabinet drawers.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

> - MPython
> 
> I really like this drawer slide solution. With drawer slides starting at $20 a pair I am okay with pushing the drawer closed fully myself. Do you recall where you picked them up?
> 
> - controlfreak


I ordered a sheet of 1/4" UHMW PE from MSC Industrial supply and ripped 1/2"strips from it. I'm sure UHMW PE is available lots of places. I ordered mine from MSC because I've been dealing with them for years.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> We can drown in summer humidity in northern Illinois. This morning it was 98%. And in spring, humid air moved in over cold tools in the garage. Bad for machines, but have not had tools rust in cabinet drawers.
> 
> - ibewjon


I think you said you had a liner? I have liners in mine as well, the grippy liner like for under rugs with a lot of airspace. As long as it allows airflow and keeps the tools from touchin the bottom metal where moisture may accumulate should be good. I have had tools in my current toolbox for 26 years when i bought this "new" replacement, no rust on most of my tools. But it does matter what type of steel and coating. Some of my plough plane blades rust no matter where I keep them, and my old lathe tools unless i keep them oiled. If worried though can also use those dessicant packets or some of the other specialty strips designed for this (bull frogs? Or something like that)


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> - MPython
> 
> I really like this drawer slide solution. With drawer slides starting at $20 a pair I am okay with pushing the drawer closed fully myself. Do you recall where you picked them up?
> 
> ...


I see now. I thought these were strips that were pre cut and drilled for screws. While I was looking it seems this UHMW is great for making jig runner and such. Anything tricky about cutting strips on a table saw?


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

> I see now. I thought these were strips that were pre cut and drilled for screws. While I was looking it seems this UHMW is great for making jig runner and such. Anything tricky about cutting strips on a table saw?
> 
> - controlfreak


No. UHMW cuts and machines easily with ordinary woodworking tools. Be aware, however, that it doesn't glue very well. Most glues just don't stick to it. I ordered some high strength contact cement from MSC Industrial Supply when I ordered the UHMW sheet. I roughed up the UHMW glue surface with some coarse sandpaper before I applied the glue and it adhered well enough to keep the UHMW in place while I drilled and screwed it down. But don't count on contact cement - or any other glue for that matter - to provide a permanent bond.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Woodcraft has rolls of 3/4" wide umhw with adhesive. Cut to length, peel and stick. I have used it on the drawers in all the built-in cabinets in our 100 year old home. There was no room for drawer slides. It has worked well.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> Woodcraft has rolls of 3/4" wide umhw with adhesive. Cut to length, peel and stick. I have used it on the drawers in all the built-in cabinets in our 100 year old home. There was no room for drawer slides. It has worked well.
> 
> - ibewjon


Curious, do you apply to one side of both surfaces?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

No. I just put it on the cabinet. I didn't think I would need it on both, and I have had no problems. The right side of the picture is the bottom. Upper picture is correct orientation. The strip is barely visible.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Peachtree Woodowrking has pretty good prices for 4" x 48" in varying widths. They even have pre-cut runners for miter slots. I should also have mentioned, I use contact cement to stick it together, with good sucess, however every site warns against gluing it. Also Delrin comes in sheets too, often refered to as Acetal. Its higher priced, but more durable. Both have some availability on Amazon, but pricier.


----------

